# practicing solo



## CiNcO dOsE (Jan 21, 2004)

what can you do to improve when practicing solo?!


----------



## lhommedieu (Jan 21, 2004)

Having a "checklist" that orients you from feet to head is very helpful.  For example:

Are my feet, knees, hips, etc. all facing the correct way?
How is my weight centered?  Am I over my feet?  What's the distribution?
When I'm practicing footwork, am I hitting at the proper moment?
How am I using my lower body to help generate power?  etc.

The advantange of solo practice is that you can go as slow as you want to practice body mechanics, allignment, proper form, etc.
Since a great deal of this will be lost when you're placed under stress, the more you "pack in" during solo practice the better.  This is, after all, the whole point of "practice."

One other aspect of solo practice:

When practicing solo it's often helpful to imagine an opponent, or several opponents, on the receiving end of your techniques.  This keeps you from mindlessly going through repetitions of movements without the proper mindset.  

Stop when you start screaming obscenities at imaginary people, however.

Best,

Steve


----------



## bscastro (Jan 21, 2004)

Your imagination is very important. There's a big difference between just practicing say sinawali in the air as opposed to imagining either opponent's and visualizing the targets you are hitting or even visualizing a partner with sticks whom you must keep rhythm with.

As for actual things you can do, it is really up to you. I use my padded sticks to practice hitting my heavy bag. Shadowboxing, footwork, and stickwork is all relevant. There are certain striking combinations that you can repeat over and over so they become lightning fast. Again, this is where your imagination comes in.

Bryan


----------



## MJS (Jan 21, 2004)

I agree with the above post.  Solo practice is the perfect time to work on footwork drills, as well as the shadowboxing.  If you had access to some old tires, hanging them from a tree with some rope or chain, would be an excellent way to really get in some good power shots.  If you had a large mirror available, that would be good to use so you can see exactly how you look when throwing the punches, strikes, etc.

Mike


----------



## bart (Jan 21, 2004)

Solo practice is really important. It's often neglected. I tend to do most of my conditioning in solo practice. When I'm teaching a class, I have to spend more time working on making sure everybody comes out with all of their eyes and teeth intact.

I agree with Steve about creating a list of things that you want to get done. I also think you should set a time limit on what you're going to do and how long you're going to work out. This provides a framework for the session so that you can set constructive and attainable goals. 

Solo practice is optimal for working on stepping patterns and striking patterns. It allows you to work without feeling self conscious and also without sacrificing finesse and technique for speed. Ultimately better technique will make you move faster and deliver more power. But it's hard sometimes in a class setting to work on these aspects and still keep up with your classmates and not be hit.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 30, 2004)

Try picking the thing you most feel you need work on (be it a problem kick, endurance, flexibility, left hand techniques,whatever.  Then make that the focus of your solo training for say a month.  Then change up to keep fresh and motivated.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 30, 2004)

The speed  or slowness of what you do is not watched by others and you have a chance to improve that area you need practice on by carfuly doing it time and time again till it begins to fel natural or at least seems to flow well.
Problms of movement , foot work, and flow may be worked on and if you drop a stick or do somethin a little incorrect you can do it over or pick up the stick with out feeling that everyone is watching.
 Remember we are sometimes our own worst judges so when practiceing alone remember it is Practice not perfection you are working on


----------

